# Corn Pix/Status



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

I'm trying new corn this year in addition to the standby G90/Silver Queen and thought I'd post some pix.

This is the G90 in a new above ground garden, doing so so, just started to tassle and silk and form the cobs, planted 3/1:








This is in a 2 year old garden and on the left is Peaches and Cream from packaged seed from HD, on the right is Merit from a feed store, planted 3/20:








In this garden I planted Truckers White corn from a feed store along with red potatoes and it's so so but looks like it will produce some. Planted 3/23:








Silver Queen planted 3/21, not full shade so kinda small :


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

My corn looks about like yours in the second photo. Small ears showing up. Most about 4 or 5" long right now.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*First Picking*

I planted on March 5 and had plants up in seven days so I might be ahead of you guys. I pulled a few today and they need a little more time to drink some of the rain we just got. The ears are small and not too many double's on the plants so I don't expect maybe a 50% yield if that much. These are Peaches And Cream from last years seed. My G 90 needs a week for some reason before it's ready maybe longer. I have a few worms but that's usually the case with sweet corn, more of a cosmetic problem I just trim the worm hockey off and forget it.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

I've read where a lot of you really like peaches and cream that's why I tried it. I should get some as it's looking really good. The truckers white is some they had at Southwest Fertilizer in Houston along with G90, Silver Queen and Merit so I assume it grows good down here or else they wouldn't stock it. It definitely takes longer as the ones I have are just now thinking about starting to tassle.

This is only my third year gardening and I had some good corn the first year, got washed out last year but looking good so far this year but I'm planting in stages and am finding out that the above ground way is the best way no matter how crude the planters are.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

how do you tell when the corn is ready to pick. i randomly dropped some corn from our deer feeder in the garden and have 3 stalks doing good. (wife was not happy). have no idea what kind it is or if it will be eatable. (if not for us the deer will like it).

Thanks.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

I look for the last parts of the silk to turn blackish, it's about an inch or 2 from the top of the corn cob. I believe you can peel it back a little and peek inside and see the kernels as well.

One tip, take it straight off stalk and stick it in the microwave in the husk (?) for about a minute and eat it. It doesn't take a lot of cooking just enough to warm it up. Fresh corn from the vine for breakfast, yum...


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

These are ready. I like that big leaf at the base of the ear to just about fall off if you pull on it. You can feel the top of the ear just below the silk and if it is fully developed it will feel plump. Don't hurt to sneak a peek either. I have some deer corn growing up at our ranch that came up in the cattle pens, strange looking stuff. The stalks are very straight and the leaves lay out flat. Boy I wish my corn looked this good.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would guess that the "deer" corn is some hybrid that won't come true to either parent. But should still make an edible ear, no telling what quality. I don't plant corn in garden, have enough *****, etc. as is, thank you. But we like regular field corn to put up as semi-cream style. Can't beat the sweet corns for on-the- cob, off the grill though. And you guys may have me talked into it next year. Any volunteers to keep the ***** and deer away?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Deer Corn*

I accidentally sprayed some of that volunteer corn with roundup and it didn't kill it. Must be resistant. When I go back there I am going to take pictures of the stuff, it should be ready by then.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Pop a kernel with your thumb nail. If milky in color it's generally ready. Gottah watch like a hawk make sure they don't go past yah, like anything else in the G.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

fishinfool said:


> how do you tell when the corn is ready to pick. i randomly dropped some corn from our deer feeder in the garden and have 3 stalks doing good. (wife was not happy). have no idea what kind it is or if it will be eatable. (if not for us the deer will like it).
> 
> Thanks.


Here is what the deer corn is going to look like. I had some growing around our cattle pens at the ranch that must have got seeded from the corn slinger on our Polaris. I pulled some this week and all the ears looked like the pictures, weird stuff. One picture is a pig wallow behind the house there.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would guess that the ears did not fill out due to lack of pollination--not thick enough stand. That's why corn always does better planted in a "block" rather than one or two rows. As I understand the mechanics of corn, each silk has to catch a grain of pollen in order for the kernel it leads to to fill out. So I read, hear or have been told.


----------

